# What's the difference between a Ford 2000 and a Ford 2000 Super?



## phiiil

I have a 1968 (I think) 3 cylinder diesel Ford 2000 Super, I can find plenty of info about the regular 2000 on tractordata.com but nothing about the Super... Anybody have any knowledge that can help me out? Hopefully it has a couple extra HP or something because I'm about to buy a hedgecutter (or boom mower as you guys call them) for it and the regular 2000 makes it in the "minimum HP" stakes but only by a few horses.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wjjones

Welcome to the Forum!..phiiil.. I am sure someone will be able to help you with your question..wjjones..


----------



## Thomas

This may help.
TractorData.com - information on all makes and models of tractors


----------



## sixbales

Look up a Ford Super Dexta 2000 on tractordata.com and see if this is your tractor. 

It has a slightly larger diesel engine (39 HP) and about 3 HP more than a regular Ford 2000 (36 HP).

Copied this from somewhere: The Super Dexta was introduced in 1962 and had a displacement increase to 153 CID. The regular Dexta used a 144 CID engine. Between 1962 and 1964, this tractor was imported into the United States as the Ford 2000 Diesel.


----------



## phiiil

Thank you sixbales, I'm pretty sure it's not the Fordson Super Dexta 2000 though, there are just too many irregularities - the bonnet opens on the opposite side, the engine layout seems to be different (just from looking at pictures), totally different front end etc.

To confuse matters even more, I'm quite sure the serial starts with a D which, according to this page, makes it a 4000. I can't make the serial out entirely (there is an unfortunate bit of rust right on the important bit) but it definitely looks like a "D".

To be honest it *looks* like the Ford 2000 on tractordata.com but the word "super" is just throwing me a bit and it's annoying me that I can't find a single shred of info about it. 

Anyway, here are some photos, apologies for the presentation - despite it's rather dishevelled state I can confirm that it still goes like a trooper. It does need a good clean after this season though.


----------



## farmertim

Welcome to the forum phiiil , I can't help you with the model, it is frustrating no end when you have only a little information and don't know where to get the rest. Hopefully as we have some really smart members here they can nut out the answers.
Cheers :aussie:


----------



## farmertim

Check out this video on YouTube:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5Dpg3tEBsw&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Ford 2000 en een Ford Super Major - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## farmertim

http://digitalcommons.unl.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=2284&context=tractormuseumlit
Here is a spec sheet for the 2000 super
Cheers


----------



## phiiil

farmertim said:


> Check out this video on YouTube:
> 
> Ford 2000 en een Ford Super Major - YouTube


Thanks, Tim. The first one in that video has the same front end as mine. I replied earlier with some photos of my 2000 Super but the post hasn't been approved yet I guess. By the way, is that a permanent arrangement or simply because I just signed up?


----------



## farmertim

Phiiil, could be the link, could be the sign up period. I wouldn't worry too much yet.
Cheers


----------



## Hacke

It looks like a 2000 Narrow, the only 2000 chassis that did not have radius rods (a rod on each side of tractor, stabilizing the front axle).
Strange decal. Ford kept the old Fordson model names as suffix for a while, when they introduced the 1000-series. The 2000 got "Dexta" and the 3000 got "Super Dexta" and so on. 2000 and "Super" does not rime with that. Perhaps the Narrow was called "Super" in the USA?
If you are lucky, there is still a readable tag on the underside of hood over battery. There you will find the numbers you need to identify the tractor, this site shows where numbers are to be found: FORD CODES and SERIAL NUMBERS
Look at as many places as possible and compare, hoods could have been swapped during the years.
The louvered hood indicates it is a Pre-Force (6X), which gives the year of make in the interval 1965 - March 1968.
The tractor model number should start with 231.
Engine is the same in all 2000 (1965-1975).


----------



## phiiil

Thank you, Hacke. Everything you said makes sense. Going by what I can make out from the serial:








The D actually means 2000 in this context (see next picture), unlike the American serials (where it means the 4000). The 20 means "row crop", does that tie in with no radius rods also? Most of the rest of the serial is indecipherable to me (it was a lot worse before I played around with the contrast in photoshop) but I can see 6M05 which, by my calculations, means a manufacture date of Dec 5th, 1966 (don't know which shift).








(Perhaps I should say that I'm in France)


----------



## Hacke

Ahh, you have a Belgian Blue 
Those numbers are new to me, I guess D2000 stands for Diesel 2000. On the tag there is a mysterious V stamped.
Rowcrop chassis where not available for 2000, according to Ford documentation.
I have searched books and the net, all i found was this: recherche type d'un tracteur ford
A bit down in the thread you will find a guy with same problem as yours, and no...he did not get a useful answer.

This is very interesting, please post back about your efforts and results.


----------



## phiiil

Thank you Hacke, I will let you know if I make any progress.

Is the engine (3 cyl diesel is all I know) the same as the one that went in the US 2000's? I mean, can I order something like this?


----------



## Hacke

The 2000 3-cylinder engine should be the same regardless of where the tractor was assembled. If there are differences in equipment between factories, it use to be mentioned in the parts list (in your case an 'Antwerp' notation).
You can search parts list here: Pièces détachées pour tracteurs et machines agricoles - New Holland (It need a registration)
or here: 2000-SERIES 3 CYL TRACTOR (1/65-12/74)

You have a PM.


----------



## Hacke

I have to correct myself...

Compare this 3000 Narrow: Ford 3000 Narrow - Dealer Ad Brochure
with this 3000 Vineyard: Ford 3000 Vineyard - Dealer Ad Brochure

If the differences were alike on the 2000, I think it is a vineyard chassis.
At least the front axle indicates that.


----------



## bhayden

I know this is an ancient thread but it turned up in a search and has a good start on the information I'm looking for. And that is, just what are the similarities and differences between the various incarnations of the Ford 2000 (as sold in the US) and the Dexta/Super Dexta.

Here is what TractorData says for the Ford 2000 (1965-1975):
Although it carries the 2000 name as its predecessor did, the three-cylinder Ford 2000 tractor is an entirely different machine than the earlier (four-cylinder) model [1962-1965).​
For the Fordson Super Dexta (1962-1964):
This tractor was also sold in the United States as the Ford 2000 Diesel.​
The Ford 2000 from 1962-1965 was a four cylinder according to TractorData that "is an entirely different machine". There's nothing in TractorData specifically for the "Ford 2000 Diesel". What make this so confusing is the years the Super Dexta was produced align with the years the "earlier" Ford 2000 was sold in the US. And the one that appears to have the same Perkins based 3 cyl diesel was manufactured in the Highland Park, Michigan, USA plant. Did they move production across the pond?

-Bernie


----------



## Guest

Here's the situation as I believe it to be (I may learn something here, or at least find food for thought). The Dexta and the Major were introduced in 1957 and ford needed a production facility for the engines and Perkins had the capability. Dextas and Majors were all produced in England and imported to the USA, through an evolution of models until 1964. I believe that in 65, the Fordson branding was ended and production of Ford 2000,3000,4000, etc was carried out both in a new facility in England and in the USA. I'm not sure how different the rear axle/hydraulic and transmission sections of the 65-74 tractors differed from either the fordsons or previous US models except that it seems the 3 cylinder engine section production started in the USA. It seems Lucas furnished a lot of the electrical components such as generators and voltage regulators.
From one member to another, welcome to this forum.


----------



## ChadFordMan

Hacke said:


> I have to correct myself...
> 
> Compare this 3000 Narrow: Ford 3000 Narrow - Dealer Ad Brochure
> with this 3000 Vineyard: Ford 3000 Vineyard - Dealer Ad Brochure
> 
> If the differences were alike on the 2000, I think it is a vineyard chassis.
> At least the front axle indicates that.


Wow. I've been a fan of the "000" series tractors for quite some time. Never had a clue that these two models existed. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guest

Bernie, here's an update on manufacturing locations: The Fordsons were built in 
Dagenham, England but the "Thousand series" were built in 3 locations: Highland Park, Michigan, USA, Basildon, England, and Antwerp, Belgium. As a teen I was a town kid, but my dad had inherited a 9N from his mother's farm and as a teen, I made a great deal of pocket money with it pretty much year round. Hence, I was frequently at the local Ford tractor dealer. The 60's were a dramatic/traumatic time at the Ford Tractor dealer. Although in 1955 the "Hundred Series" was introduced, it was only the 6, 7, 8, and 900's. It wasn't that complicated: Just 2 hp ratings, and choice of utility and high crop. Then in the late 50's the "1" series came with a myriad of configurations for the hydraulics, PTOs, transmissions to give owners of older models of competing brands a chance to move to a Ford. As 1962 arrived with the blue and light gray paint on the first of the "Thousand" series (except the Commander 6000 originally red/gray), The Super Majors, Super Dextas, were brought into the mix with comparable paint. Meantime, the parts department of each dealer was forced to buy parts information on Microfische. The parts men hated them!.In order to have a decent selection of new tractors on hand, dealers had to stock many more different models and parts stocks blossomed. The Commander 6000's were recalled.
At my local dealer, blue and gray started showing up in a lot of places it was never meant to be, along with "Ford 2000" decals. Perhaps to help used tractors sell.


----------



## bhayden

What sparked my interest was a local Craigslist add for a Ford 2000:
, on Flickr
As evident in this picture the gear select top plate and therefore I assume the transmission is completely different than my Dexta. The sheetmetal (tin) and decal are also entirely different than pictures I've seen of the "2000 Diesel" which looks identical to a Super Dexta with the exception of the name. This particular tractor has the 3 cyl gas (petrol) motor which would put it, according to TractorData, in the 1965-1975 made in Highland Park, Michigan group.

The tractor is in pretty sorry shape but I was hoping to be able use the loader on my 1961 Dexta and sell/store the rest for parts. From other things I've read it seems all the Super Dextas had a locking differential which, if they are compatible, I'd love to have on my Dexta. But from the rest of the pictures it appears the only interchangeable parts might be the wheels


----------

